# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  unvollständiger Prompt im Terminal

## Murray

In den Konsolen (Text und grafisch) steht statt dem Pfad in dem
ich mich der Zeit befinde folgendes:
-------------------------------
[murray@localhost murray]$
-------------------------------

Was muß ich ändern, damit der Pfad angezeigt wird
(in der .bashrc?)

----------


## kth

```
export PS1="[\u@\h \w]\$ "
```

----------


## Jorge

man bash, Abschnitt PROMPTING

----------

